# Odontophorus marlothii



## TimV (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a weird one, and a Puritan Board Interactive! You get to guess why it looks like what it does. To my knowledge there's nothing in the literature that speculates why this looks like it does.

Anyway, it grows in the Richtersveld, one of the most inhospitable areas on earth. Hardly any rain, so anything green that can be eaten gets eaten. So the plants have to have some sort of protection. 

This little guy took three years under optimum conditions to get this big (it's a 2.5 inch pot) in my greenhouse from seed I imported, so you can guess as to how slow growing it is. So why do they survive??

I notice that the "fangs" are backwards slanting, like some predators. And the polka dots on the skin look like scales, if you use your imagination, and the leaves could be seen as jaws. 

So, if you were a rabbit or antelope, why would you avoid this? I'd guess snake, but I could be really wrong. Perhaps a big spider or scorpion, or the thorns and dots could be camo.

Unlike some others, it keeps it's shape all year, so it's vulnerable when other plants hide by going dormant.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 27, 2011)

It looks like... green tapioca pudding... with melted candy corn stuck to it.

No wonder they avoid it.


----------



## Nate (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome as usual, Tim. I like the snake theory!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you tried feeding anything to it?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice. It does look kind of like a snake.


----------

